

Background Checks For All With BeenVerified’s iPhone App - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/22/background-check-iphone-app/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
newy
Head about this startup for a while. Seems like they've done a few "pivots" in
their time.

